# Quad



## inspectorD (Nov 30, 2006)

Well I did it..just got myself a new 4 wheeler for the farm.
What do other folks drive out there and how has it worked out, what do you use it for?
I just picked it up tonight.. Polaris 500 browning sportsmen with a plow, GPS, gun scabbard, ca mo paint. 

I love it...so do the boys. 

Save the safety talks please......unless it was funny and you have video


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi "D":
Far too many people are getting killed on those things. Please learn what the safety precautions are and follow them fanaticlly. Is that saving enough?
Glenn


----------



## Square Eye (Dec 1, 2006)

At the end of '85, I bought a Honda TRX 250. I had it for 3 or 4 years. I loved it. The temptation to get stupid is always there because they are amazing machines. I scared the stuffing out of myself a few times, did some things I'd be far too chicken to do now. But I had fun. I remember when Polaris came out with their first quads, people were a little afraid that they would be a one hit wonder and parts may be hard to find. But Polaris has become a MAJOR player in the quad market. If I was in the market for another quad, My decision would be between a Polaris and the Honda.


Have fun with it Brian!


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 3, 2006)

My reason for the Polaris is the deals right now, and the fact that my local guys are better than the local Honda dealer .
I know all about the safety stuff, I had an old 86 3 wheeler, can't get much worse than that !!
Besides this thing only goes 70MPH!!!

No where near the sled speeds...... 

I will be safe as possible ....promise.


----------



## Phatboy (Oct 5, 2007)

I used to be a big quad rider, back before my accident.(stupidity)

I had a sport quad that was made for one thing.  Going really fast in a straight line.   2001 yamaha banshee 350 twin 2stroke.  Topped out at 82, right out the box.  In 94' they did 112 right from the factory.

Well long story short...I was a wheelie king, I could ride em for miles...literally

one particularly long riding day ended in me breaking my rear axle mid wheelie around 45mph, ON THE FRIGGIN HIGHWAY.  I had a dot approved helmet on so that saved my life as the first thing that hit the ground was my head.  The teeshirt, cutoffs, and sandals didnt do much for protection.  I was laid up for over a month recovering, and dont remember much from when my head hit the ground, untill I was inside my house.  They had to do some cutting on my elbow, and gave me lots of demoral. 


I dont ride any more.  Unless its trail riding, slow technical stuff.



Hope you enjoy your new toy, but keep your respect for it.  Just as soon as you loose that respect it will dump ya.  You will make many a good memory with that quad involved, and your children


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 9, 2007)

Didn't you read all those stickers on the machine????

We always treat our toys with respect. I was hit by a car as a boy...learned early.

I am ko now ....i meen OK now. 

We use it on the farm for moving stuff, trailers pic kin veggies, berries, wild grapes for jam...loggin, collecting wreath makins for christmas, the list keeps workin on.


----------

